
Are you on Facebook? Check out MyPermissions - benjlang
http://thenextweb.com/facebook/2012/11/02/are-you-on-facebook-check-out-mypermissions-now-seriously-just-do-it/?fromcat=all
======
kmavm
What does this do for me that
<https://www.facebook.com/settings/?tab=applications> does not? Other than
ironically nag me to share on social media and sign up for their newsletter
for every app I drop?

~~~
derwiki
I thought the ironic sharing on social media and reward system was a nice
touch ;-)

Seriously though, I think the value add is that it can send you alerts when
permissions change, or just nag you to clean up the permissions -- sounds like
useful nagging. I don't see Facebook making any attempt to help me reduce the
number of apps/permissions.

------
engtech
That's a great tool. I hadn't realized that every time when I was "sharing
with Facebook", or "commenting with Facebook" I was actually installing all
kinds of Facebook apps that would have long term ability to post as me.

Facebook needs to have some more tinfoil had granularity for some of that
stuff. I'd be fine with allowing some of those apps some of their crazy
permissions if I had to authorize it every time.

And wow, do app designers ever need to start doing a better job of naming
their apps. The Pizza Pizza Canada app was uatpizza or something dumb like
that.

------
rhizome
There was something like this a few years ago. Facebook changed something
(and/or FB changes made maintaining the plugin impossible) and it stopped
working. Like any business idea dependent on the goodwill of an API to third-
parties, a conflict with business priorities will always resolve in the API
owner's favor.

------
GotAnyMegadeth
I think most people would be more likely to click this if it didn't say
"Seriously, just do it."

~~~
benjlang
Good call, fixed

~~~
GotAnyMegadeth
Looks good though! I'll give it a go later

------
bluetidepro
Wow! This is really neat and useful. _Thanks for making this (if you created
it, OP)!_

There was quite a few apps that I had forgotten I had given access too, that I
revoked permissions. I also really love how it is a Chrome extension instead
of yet another app I would have to give full access to, just to delete access
for other apps (that would seem just plain silly haha). It makes me feel much
safer using it. Great job! :)

 _Direct link for those that do not want to read the
article:<http://mypermissions.org/*>

_Link to get chrome extension:
[https://mypermissions.com/?utm_source=org_promotions_cleaner...](https://mypermissions.com/?utm_source=org_promotions_cleaner_text_link_default_no_test*)

~~~
mazsa
FYI: "This extension can access: Your data on all websites Your tabs and
browsing activity"

------
derwiki
I really like the report that's generated, but it took me about 4 attempted
scans before one finished. I'll be patient because I'm interested in this, but
I don't think most people on the internet will be as patient.

Anyway, great start and looking forward to seeing it improve!

------
sswezey
Great wep app, it scanned and removed the applications without requiring sign
up, providing email address, etc.

That is the key step so many things online mess up - let me try it out w/o
having to create another user account!

------
citricsquid
I go to the page and it shows "Sign in to Facebook to scan your permissions",
I am however signed in, clicking the link takes me to my Facebook feed. Does
anyone else have this problem? Chrome on W7.

~~~
benjlang
Yes and after a second it should redirect you back to MyPermissions.

~~~
citricsquid
No redirect after, just sitting looking at my news feed.

------
Gring
Shouldn't the platform owner (e.g. Facebook) make sure that no intrusive apps
can connect in the first place?

~~~
_delirium
Well, they're defining "intrusive" to include things that Facebook supports on
purpose, so they have different opinions about what should be permitted on the
platform. For example, this scanner considers apps that have permission to
post in your name as intrusive, while Facebook not only allows that, but even
spent time implementing that functionality.

~~~
Gring
As far as I know, there are a lot of Facebook apps that ask for more
privileges than they need. The question is, why doesn't facebook look at the
app, its requested privileges and reject them if they ask for too much? This
would prevent the most egregious problems, and make MyPermissions unnecessary.

------
kmfrk
I like the analogy. There is anti-virus for security, but there should be an
equivalent for privacy.

------
patja
How does an app get on the "MyPermissions' Safe Permissions Program" list?
Where is this list?

